# SHELVER VIDEO-EXCELLENT JOB...WHO DID THIS?



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like someone from Germanshepherds.com made this AWESOME video!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L56vpWXL6Oo


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

Wasn't this already posted?

I'm not that crazy about it.
I've seen better, to be brutally honest. :\


----------



## Enzo (Oct 23, 2007)

Must see video. Sad ending.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I love it! I know every gsd on this video...I even see our Teddy from Lackawanna on there (still posted in urgent)...and many I've cried over....


----------

